# Lia is hospitalized



## muleman RIP

Received the following from a friend of hers this morning. She had told me she was fighting a cold since last week but it must have gotten worse.

to inform lauries contacts - laurie was admitted to hospital last night around nine thirty pm with breathing difficulties - laurie is very very ill - when she is more stable she will be transferred to a private clinic in surrey to be nearer to her mother.


----------



## bczoom

That doesn't sound good. 

Get better Lia!!!


----------



## pixie

Sorry to hear that. Hope she gets better soon.
I'll be thinking of her.


----------



## Big Dog

Wishing good health ........... Lia get better SOON!


----------



## FrancSevin

Thanks for the heads up. It seems she just returned to FF. I was glad to see that.

LIA is a valuable member of the group. Prayers and best wishes for her recovery.
franc


----------



## Galvatron

Lia did tell me the other day that she had been unwell over the weekend....holly crap.... thoughts and prayers for my special girl


----------



## thcri RIP

Wow, she did tell me that she was suffering from a bad sore throat and all.  I didn't know it got to this.  Lia get well soon please.  


edit:  just checked my email and I got the same email Mule.  Wishing you the best Lia


----------



## Cowboy

Galvatron said:


> Lia did tell me the other day that she had been unwell over the weekend....holly crap.... thoughts and prayers for my special girl


 Ditto , Thoughts and prayers from here as well.


----------



## squerly

This sure is unexpected, for me anyway.  Get well soon Lia!


----------



## Doc

So sorry to hear this.  Poor Lia.  Good thoughts and prayers for you Lia.  Hope to see you back here real soon.  Take care!!!!!!


----------



## Kane

Sorry to hear about Lia.  Even tho I've been here just a short time, seems I already know the lady well.

All the best!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Get well soon, Lia! Sorry to hear of this.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'll be praying for a speedy recovery!


----------



## fogtender

Safe travels, return soon!


----------



## mla2ofus

Hope you get well soon, Lia!!
                                        Mike


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Hopes for a speedy recovery!

Jim


----------



## loboloco

We will be thinking of you Lia.  Hope you get better soon.


----------



## Dargo

Thanks for letting us know.  Hopefully she is able to recover quickly and completely.


----------



## 300 H and H

Lia,

don't be gone long, you'll miss the pics of the machines you so love to look at!

Get well soon, we'll be here for you then...

Regards, Kirk


----------



## jpr62902

Hopefully, Lia can read these kind and encouraging words to speed her recovery.  Get well soon, Lia.  FF is a better place with you here!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Lia ,
 You stay focused on getting better and I will make sure these hoodlums tow the line  until your safe return . I'll leave a light on for ya !!!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Lia, hope you recover soon and rejoin us.


----------



## tiredretired

Get well Lia!!  Prayers on this end for a speedy recovery!


----------



## thcri RIP

I got an email this morning from a friend of Lia's family and things are not any better at this point. So keep in your prayers and thoughts


----------



## Doc

Thanks for the update Murph.  More good thoughts and prayers on the way.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Thanks for the update, Murph. Good vibes your way, Lia. Hope for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Ice Queen

Get well soon, Lia, we miss you.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hope you feel better soon Lia!


----------



## EastTexFrank

I'm so sorry to hear about your illness Lia.  You have got to take better care of yourself!!!!!  Get better soon and come back to us.


----------



## Galvatron

thanks murph....anyone know what hospital???being in the UK i would happily call them and try to get a update.

full name and hospital details and i will jump on it.

come on girl you fight this and quick....love you lots.


----------



## Galvatron

....prayers and the strongest of thoughts .

come on laurie kimi is back for you


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Best wishes Lia.


----------



## Galvatron

not for everyone as i know you do not change your avatar often....maybe use it in your signature.

but get your i love lia badge here

show the love.


----------



## lilbopeep

In my prayers and thoughts


----------



## fogtender

Lia can use as much positive energy sent her way as all of us can muster!


----------



## Av8r3400

Lets try to make this a monster thread for Lia.  She's part of our big, extended,  dysfunctional FF family.

We all love you and are pulling for you.


----------



## Cowboy

Av8r3400 said:


> Lets try to make this a monster thread for Lia. She's part of our big, extended, dysfunctional FF family.
> 
> We all love you and are pulling for you.


 Theres something I think we can all agree on . 

   Continued thoughts and prayers Lia, come back soon.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Get yourself well soon.  We ALL miss you here!!


----------



## Galvatron

this one is for my girl....


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKAn1HvmRXM"]Aerosmith - I Don't Wanna Miss A Thing (Armageddon)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Galvatron

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DF0zefuJ4Ys&feature=related"]The Fray - How to save a life (lyrics)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Galvatron

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pY9b6jgbNyc&feature=related"]Coldplay - Fix You      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Galvatron

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoaT6WXUV_M&feature=related"]Hey there delilah lyrics      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Galvatron

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cl88QEll-Xc&feature=related"]Jason Mraz I'm Yours Lyrics      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Galvatron

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ogQ0uge06o&feature=related"]Bare Necessities      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Galvatron

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JAis-ATxnc&feature=related"]White Chicks - Chick Song      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Catavenger

Get well Lia you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## luvs

get well soon, lia!


----------



## pirate_girl

*You Are In My Daily Thoughts And Prayers!*





[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpGEIf_rcTg"]Everything But The Girl - Missing (Original song)      - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## RNE228

Have not checked in so much lately. Lia, hope you are feeling better!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Does anybody have any news??????


----------



## pirate_girl

EastTexFrank said:


> Does anybody have any news??????



Nope.
But, ifn I had her phone number, I'd attempt an international call to see how she's doing.


----------



## muleman RIP

Right about now it would be a breakfast call over there.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Lia,haven't had time to check in here lately, i sure you get better soon,best wishes and a lot of prayers coming your way,take care.


----------



## Cowboy

EastTexFrank said:


> Does anybody have any news??????


 I received an update this morning from a family friend, not what I was hoping to hear but at least it sounds positive. Our continued thoughts and prayers are with them. 

 shes as well as can be expected - shes very quiet and subdued - shes very listless and she can barely speak - apparently they had some tube or tubes down her throat the first night she was brought in and perhaps for the next day to - any road its left her throat very sore and it hurts for her to talk and eat -not that she is eating any thing any road and i dont know if thats the orders of the medical staff or if she just doesnt want to eat yet - or may be it hurts to much - all i could do really is to tell her that every one sends their love to her and that the dogs were fine - i knew damned well she would be worrying about the dogs - one cant really have a meaningful conversation with her because she is semi sedated and not really able to engage in conversation - just to see her conscious was good enough for me - she couldnt really focus her eyes to well because she wasnt really with us - but she knew me - and her uncle tom.
we dont know if laurie will be home by christmas - it doesnt seem as if that is at all likely right now .


----------



## Galvatron

Thanks for the update Cowboy....things are looking up.

all my love,best wishes and ongoing prayer's for a quick recovery


----------



## muleman RIP

Not good but if she is off the ventilator it is some improvement. Hope for her continued recovery.


----------



## Galvatron

Lia i could not help myself.....got in the groove thinking of you

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUm2K6eDuMU"]Love Actually - Hugh Grant dancing      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Cowboy

Latest update on Laurie from a family friend. Hopefully we will here from her soon , Continued thoughts and prayers for a painless and quick recovery. 

"i went up to see laurie again yesterday afternoon and am glad to report that she is doing fair to middling fine - she had a set back monday night and every one was a bit worried but now she is doing quite well .

she may be transferred to surrey within a couple of days - nothing is settled yet - her uncle is going to take one of her lap tops up to her in the next couple of days so she will be able to talk to people her self i expect - if she feels up to it.

but shes on the mend now we think and were all looking forward to her coming home soon.
thank you for all of your thoughts and prayers for laurie"


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Thank you, Cowboy.  Still thinking opf you, Lia!


----------



## Doc

Thanks Cowboy, that is good news.  
Look forward to hearing from you Lia when you uncle brings you the laptop.
More prayers and good wishes on the way for you, to help you mend.


----------



## Galvatron

great news....thank you for taking the time to update us Cowboy


positive thoughts and prayers on going


----------



## EastTexFrank

Thanks for the updates Cowboy.

Lia, when you get back on line, know that we miss you.


----------



## fogtender

Very good news!  She has had a very Hard uphill battle.  There has been a lot of worried people that are resting a little bit better now, me being one of them!

Looking forward to her return!


----------



## muleman RIP

They are afraid to turn her loose. Seems they saw Galvi looking in the windows!


----------



## pirate_girl

Hurry up and get back in the pink, Laurie.


----------



## FrancSevin

Good news Lia. Glad you are on the mend.

If I can be presumptuois,,,,,,

*Merry Christmas from all your friends*


----------



## pirate_girl

*Big kisses and healing hugs for you to be better by Christmas!! *





[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8At8zfh_o3E"]Fantasia Faries - Dance of the Sugar Plum Fairy      - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Cowboy

Latest update. Continued thoughts and prayers from here for Lia.  

Lia has been moved to a private clinic in Surrey, she is making slow progress - but it is progress - she is able to sit up on her own now - She wont be home for Christmas but we are hoping that she might be home to see the new year in.


----------



## thcri RIP

Yes I got an update also. I believe the new place is closer to her mother so that is good but our further away from the friend that updates us so we may get less updates. Lia even asked for a BBQ pork sandwich that she wanted to kill but of course probaby would not have ate much off of it. Maybe New Years she can get home.


----------



## Doc

Thinking of you Lia.  Hope you can get home in the not to distant future. xoxoxoxo


----------



## muleman RIP

Well after 10 days I am starting to think she is just partying out on the IV drugs!


----------



## fogtender

Well having Lia getting back to health is a great Christmas present for all of us!

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## EastTexFrank

fogtender said:


> Well having Lia getting back to health is a great Christmas present for all of us!
> 
> Merry Christmas all!




Couldn't agree more.  Merry Christmas y'all.


----------



## pirate_girl

Hurry up and get back on your feet Laurie.
There is only one you, and we love you.
xo!


----------



## Av8r3400

...and our girl-count is low around here.


----------



## pirate_girl

yup


----------



## fogtender

Well it sems that Lia is going home in a few days and will finish recovering there, so she should get to spend at least part of the holiday season with family and guests that came to see her!

Guess there is a Santa Claus, he's just running a tad late delivering her!


----------



## Galvatron

Lia get home asap and rest well.....you have been in my heart since i heard you were ill....get well soon my girl you have a few months until kimi starts kicking arse again


----------



## fogtender

While our Journey through life here is short, we lose a lot of friends along the way. 

Here is to keeping them in our heart!

Welcome home Lia!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYBxq3CzrpQ"]Seals and Crofts We May Never Pass This Way Again - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

Great News It Is.  There is no place like home, there is no place like home.







thanks for updating us Mark.


----------



## pirate_girl

Good news, thanks Mark.


----------



## fogtender

Lia should be home later today. 

Looking forward to her posting again in good health!


----------



## Cowboy

Welcome home Lia, pop in when you are up to it.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Glad you are home, Lia! Be sure to check in whenever you feel up to it


----------



## squerly

fogtender said:


> Lia should be home later today.


You do realize she'll want to be waited on, hand and foot?  Maybe we can get her a little bell to ring or somthin...


----------



## thcri RIP

Lia is home. She has lots of emails to catch up on and I am sure not a lot of energy but she is home. Missed ya little girl. 




edited: to add Little


----------



## Galvatron

thcri said:


> Lia is home. She has lots of emails to catch up on and I am sure not a lot of energy but she is home. Missed ya girl.



thanks steve....best news in weeks....o do i have love for my girl

made my day


----------



## muleman RIP

About time she got off her butt. Things need done around the house and cleaning was getting really behind.


----------



## Catavenger

I am glad to hear she is home. I hope Lia feels up to getting back online into the Forums soon.


----------



## luvs

glad you're on your way to health, lia~


----------



## Lia

My goodness me… I am truly awed, honored and humbled by everyone’s concern, and your thoughts and prayers for me here. I don’t know what to say, except that you are all so very kind and caring.

Thank you! Thank you all so much, each and every one of you... 

I am much better now, tho I shall be taking my time getting back into the swing of things, and back to work. But, you know, whenever I am feeling down in the future, I shall come back to this thread and read it again and again, since it is such a morale booster. How very kind you all are.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Glad to see you're home and feeling well enough to post. We missed your presence.


----------



## muleman RIP

You have had over 30 hours to rest up. Time to start getting caught up.Do you need a list or can you look around and see what needs done??


----------



## pirate_girl

OhioTC18 said:


> Glad to see you're home and feeling well enough to post. We missed your presence.


What Jerry said.
Welcome back Laurie.
Hope your strength improves and you get back to posting as usual.


----------



## Lia

Thank you, all of you. Ohio, muley (someone should take you behind the barn and whip you soundly) lol, and pg, thank you.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

my hugs are gone!

Anyway, a big hug from the Rusty household to you, Lia. Happy to see you movin an groovin again


----------



## EastTexFrank

OhioTC18 said:


> Glad to see you're home and feeling well enough to post. We missed your presence.



What he said.


----------



## Lia

Thank you, all.  I'm doing fine; and my strength grows daily. Getting back, slowly, into the swing of things...


----------



## muleman RIP

What is for breakfast? Time to jump in the kitchen and get cooking.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Welcome back!  Take care of yourself and stay healthy from now on - you had a lot of people worried, young lady.


----------



## Lia

Danang Sailor said:


> Welcome back! Take care of yourself and stay healthy from now on - you had a lot of people worried, young lady.


 
Thank you DS. How very kind. But, you know, I didn't do it deliberately, and I'll try not to again.   


muley, are you allowed breakfast just yet?  tsk tsk!


----------



## loboloco

Welcome back Lia.  glad to 'see' you are better.


----------



## Lia

Thank you loboloco. How very, very kind people here have been.


----------



## muleman RIP

Had breakfast and a short nap. Still hurting like mad. And the temp is down to 7F already. We are heading sub-zero tonight and that makes these old bones hurt even worse.


----------



## lilbopeep

Welcome back Lia!! Glad you are feeling better.


----------

